# Hello I'm New :) !



## Becksi (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi everyone... Recently bought a 2004 TT 3.2 dsg  and i have got to say its a massive step up from my beloved suzuki swift!

will post pics soon when i get a good photo opportunity!

Becki [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Becki, Welcome to the TTF..Mk1 3.2 is an excellent choice, hopes she's *Red*. Lets see some pics soon anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Becks and welcome.
Lets see the pics.
Check out the V6 section when youve got time.
Steve


----------



## Becksi (Nov 6, 2011)

She's blue but sexy! I will be looking at some subtle but great upgrades to enhance the looks of my car in the near future has anyone any ideas/suggestions? I will be lowering and could do with a good set of springs to keep some comfort without it being to "slammed" and a nice set of wheels 19"s pref! also probably going to go miltek exhaust eventually as well! any styling upgrades appreciated and pics of these upgrades would also be great so i can picture them being new to the TT world and all!

thanks in advance guys all help appreciated! also if this is the wrong section please let me know 

Becki [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Becki, * Blue ????,* & sexy ??, only kidding. lets see some pics anway.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Becki, welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome!  Let's see her then :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Moro blue ? maybe
Hopefully you have the red going on inside!

ps just keep her the way she is for a while and enjoy..modding can be addictive..so ive been told.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## boydward (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## 14N-TT (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome to the TTF Becki.

With your list of planned mods, you'll fit in just fine.....


----------



## Becksi (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome  I know modding is addictive I done a few mods on my old swift  I will get pics and post up at the OK dinner north east meet tomorrow 

For now tho if you guys are intrested here is my old swift


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

thats actually quite nice! where the pics taken?
ive just joined the tt forum! bought a 2008 tt tfsi coupe last week and loving it! how you finding yours??
Adam


----------



## Becksi (Nov 6, 2011)

The pics where taken at ormsby hall near Middlesbrough  as for my TT well it's her boyfriend writing at the min (can't help it I love a good forum) and I love it and she really lies it but I will let her write about her own enjoyment when she has a chance


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

haha im the same unfortunately i have to let my other half drive it aswel! 
na pics in a nice place! i need to get some nice ones done.
any idea how you upload them on here?
Ad


----------



## Becksi (Nov 6, 2011)

I used my phone but I'm sure photo bucket would work!? Try that? Sign into photo bucket upload pics and click on the photo and it should say URL copy it and post it on the thread of your choice and it should bring up the pics.  And it's her car not mine I can't tell you what I drive or I shall get shot!.....


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

ahhh i have the iphone can you just upload from that???
haha not from me you wont i had a renault twingo before the tt and it wasnt even the sport version, it was a go cart


----------



## Becksi (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol yeh but I still have my car  and yea you can download an app called tapatalk and you can upload pics straight from there and it's very easy to navigate any forum it's well worth the £2 it costs really good app!


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

cool thanks,
so come on what car is it? lol


----------



## Becksi (Nov 6, 2011)

..... Is it safe? Any one got any guns? Knifes?...... No..... A e36 BMW.....



















Still a work in progress! I love it!


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

haha thats fine i thought you going to upload a reliant robin or something, my mates got one of those! Just downloading that app now better be easy to use! lol


----------



## Becksi (Nov 6, 2011)

It's a great app mate just can't thanks people  but you can catch up on that when on a laptop.


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

What can you not do? right im on app on forum how the hell do i post lol


----------



## Becksi (Nov 6, 2011)

You just have posted


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

Haha that's how! Here's my TT what you think??


----------



## Becksi (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice mate!!!


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

GOOD APP MATE!


----------



## Becksi (Nov 6, 2011)

Not bad ey  it's just Easyer than the Internet I think! And uses less battery


----------

